# So, where to this week?



## frequentflier

Heathens? And Heathen wannabes?


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Heathens? And Heathen wannabes?



i know socki said she might be able to make it.....


i know we have not done CIP in a while.....


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> i know socki said she might be able to make it.....
> 
> 
> i know we have not done CIP in a while.....



As long as there are no rabid skunks hanging out in the parking lot!


----------



## bcp

One more Friday night of shuttle service for the childs drivers ed, then we will be free to roam the country again.


----------



## MJ

ICit said:


> i know socki said she might be able to make it.....
> 
> 
> i know we have not done CIP in a while.....



Buncha heathens... going to a cheeseburger joint on Good Friday


----------



## frequentflier

MJ said:


> Buncha heathens... going to a cheeseburger joint on Good Friday



Can you suggest a better place where you will join us?


----------



## bcp

MJ said:


> Buncha heathens... going to a cheeseburger joint on Good Friday



only Catholics have an issue with meat on Good Friday.
 And as we know from history, if the Catholics were right, there would be no Lutherans


----------



## ICit

MJ said:


> Buncha heathens... going to a cheeseburger joint on Good Friday



they have an all you can eat fish and chips.... 





bcp said:


> only Catholics have an issue with meat on Good Friday.
> And as we know from history, if the Catholics were right, there would be no Lutherans





and the good catholics know how to repent and when to use it!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Socki loves CIP and will definitely be there!


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Socki loves CIP and will definitely be there!



well lets hope everyone votes for some CIP..



.... (and for all you kneelers....they have things other than burgers)


----------



## MJ

I was just being a butthead   I love CIP.


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> well lets hope everyone votes for some CIP..
> 
> 
> 
> .... (and for all you kneelers....they have things other than burgers)



They have way more than burgers. In fact, I ALWAYS get their crab and spinach dip when I go.


----------



## sockgirl77

*Take a look at their menu*

First Wave


----------



## ICit

MJ said:


> I was just being a butthead   I love CIP.


----------



## slotpuppy

Im out this week. I am going to a b-day party friday night. I am sure there will be some drunk texting and drunk FB posts.


----------



## Baja28

I can get there by 5:40ish....


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Im out this week. I am going to a b-day party friday night. I am sure there will be some drunk texting and drunk FB posts.


Figures.


Baja28 said:


> I can get there by 5:40ish....


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> One more Friday night of shuttle service for the childs drivers ed, then we will be free to roam the country again.



In that case, I may bring my wife out this week. If I can find the keys...


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Im out this week. I am going to a b-day party friday night. I am sure there will be some drunk texting and drunk FB posts.



I will miss your wife.... ok... and you also......


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> In that case, I may bring my wife out this week. If I can find the keys...





hush....dont mention keys.....


----------



## bcp

By the way
 whats a CIP


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> By the way
> whats a CIP



It's a place where I sit on your lap.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> It's a place where I sit on your lap.



yeah... and then i can!!!


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> Im out this week. I am going to a b-day party friday night. I am sure there will be some drunk texting and drunk FB posts.



Oh, but you can't come to mine!! You bastard!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> whats a CIP



The opposite of CUP.


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> yeah... and then i can!!!


Only if you sit on mine first! 


rich70 said:


> Oh, but you can't come to mine!! You bastard!!!


When is yours?


----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


> Oh, but you can't come to mine!! You bastard!!!



 Who in the hells party do you think I am going too? Dumb ass.


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


> When is yours?



Friday night


----------



## sockgirl77

rich70 said:


> Friday night



I don't recall getting an invite to a party...


----------



## lovinmaryland

Im off that day AND have a gift card   Just have to convince Big B.  Himmms shy!


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> Who in the hells party do you think I am going too? Dumb ass.



Oh, ok...well then you are not a bastard. I take it back.



But I thought your old lady said you can't go out with us anymore...because we always get you in trouble.


----------



## ICit

lovinmaryland said:


> Im off that day AND have a gift card   Just have to convince Big B.  Himmms shy!



tell him I will sit on his lap......


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


> I don't recall getting an invite to a party...



Because you refuse to come to the dorf!


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Only if you sit on mine first!
> 
> When is yours?






(I was gonna ask.....  Where would i sit?..... but i knew that would take things to the gutter  )


----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


> Oh, ok...well then you are not a bastard. I take it back.
> 
> But I thought your old lady said you can't go out with us anymore...because we always get you in trouble.



I think we embarresed her at cracker barrell.


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


> I think we embarresed her at cracker barrell.






So are we gonna make our traditional trip there? So I can order you carrots??


----------



## sockgirl77

rich70 said:


> Because you refuse to come to the dorf!


Not true. I just hate it there.


ICit said:


> (I was gonna ask.....  Where would i sit?..... but i knew that would take things to the gutter  )



I have more than enough room on my lap!


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


> Not true. I just hate it there.



So then Socki, do you want to come to Waldorf on Friday night for my birthday party?


----------



## sockgirl77

rich70 said:


> So then Socki, do you want to come to Waldorf on Friday night for my birthday party?



See, I would but you went and asked me AFTER I've committed myself to my forum loves.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> See, I would but you went and asked me AFTER I've committed myself to my forum loves.



yeah......  thats right...


now lets get back on topic here....  this is the M&G for Friday


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> yeah......  thats right...
> 
> 
> now lets get back on topic here....  this is the M&G for Friday



Fo' real. I mean, Rich could very easily have his birthday party at CIP with us...


----------



## Bann

As long as there are no kid related last minute conflicts, Me & Foxhound will definitely be there!


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Fo' real. I mean, Rich could very easily have his birthday party at CIP with us...



Or the M&G could come up to the dorf for once and everyone could celibrate rich's b-day.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Or the M&G could come up to the dorf for once and everyone could celibrate rich's b-day.



I thought they came up there a few weeks back...


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> celibrate


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


>



That's celebrating a life without sex.


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> I thought they came up there a few weeks back...



Tequlia grill was the closest that I know of.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> I thought they came up there a few weeks back...


No, haven't been there in awhile.  Bonefish was the last M&G  I recall further north.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Tequlia grill was the closest that I know of.





Baja28 said:


> No, haven't been there in awhile.  Bonefish was the last M&G  I recall further north.



I'm game wherever it is this Friday, except for northern Calvert.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm game wherever it is this Friday, except for northern Calvert.


There's always Casa Baja.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm game wherever it is this Friday, except for northern Calvert.



Crystal Palace


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> There's always Casa Baja.



I'd rather try some place new.


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Crystal Palace



Pass.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> I'd rather try some place new.


Ok, THAT was funny.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Ok, THAT was funny.



It's okay though. You'll always be my favorite forum ####.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> It's a place where I sit on your lap.



 Put me down for 1, leaving the wife home to do the child transporting and Im coming on down.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Im coming on down.



Yes, yes, YES!


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, yes, YES!



You plottin on me?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> You plottin on me?



Nope. I'd never do that.


----------



## sockgirl77

I'm going to try to convince the bf to come with me. I doubt that he'll come, but I'm going to try everything in my power to convince him to.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm going to try to convince the bf to come with me. I doubt that he'll come, but I'm going to try everything in my power to convince him to.



We have a few shy people that might show up, at least me and a couple others, tell him that we can get the shy peoples table and just not talk, not even look up.. 
 Its usually how I make it through these things, nobody ever pushes me to talk.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> We have a few shy people that might show up, at least me and a couple others, tell him that we can get the shy peoples table and just not talk, not even look up..
> Its usually how I make it through these things, nobody ever pushes me to talk.



I'm almost scared for him to meet forum peeps. He does know my screen name, but I'm not sure if he's ever come on here to read any posts. Although, you've seen my FB page and he's had access to that.


----------



## bcp

Yes, your facebook page could be described by some as educational.


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> Yes, your facebook page could be described by some as educational.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> It's a place where I sit on your lap.



Looks like I'll have to stand in since he won't be there. Or should I say sit in?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Yes, your facebook page could be described by some as educational.



I think it is. I know that I taught some of you old people some new stuff.


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> Looks like I'll have to stand in since he won't be there. Or should I say sit in?



  that would be very kind of you to do... we could all take turns...


(oohhh but will the wife be ok with it)


----------



## MMDad

ICit said:


> that would be very kind of you to do... we could all take turns...
> 
> 
> (oohhh but will the wife be ok with it)



She'll be fine with it. She knows her place.

Might have kids with us though, and they wouldn't understand the strange (and I do mean strange) women giving lap dances.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> She'll be fine with it. She knows her place.
> 
> Might have kids with us though, and they wouldn't understand the strange (and I do mean strange) women giving lap dances.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


>



I'll convince her that we should leave the kids at home. Better Socki?


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> She'll be fine with it. She knows her place.
> 
> Might have kids with us though, and they wouldn't understand the strange (and I do mean strange) women giving lap dances.



  thats ok... give them a coloring book....


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


> See, I would but you went and asked me AFTER I've committed myself to my forum loves.





sockgirl77 said:


> Fo' real. I mean, Rich could very easily have his birthday party at CIP with us...


Ummm....no 



slotpuppy said:


> Or the M&G could come up to the dorf for once and everyone could celibrate rich's b-day.


You tell em!!! 


Hank said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> thats ok... give them a coloring book....



Which one should I bring?


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:


> She'll be fine with it. *She knows her place.*
> 
> Might have kids with us though, and they wouldn't understand the strange (and I do mean strange) women giving lap dances.



Now who can blackmail who?

 I know your wife and I dont think you can outrun her.


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> Now who can blackmail who?
> 
> I know your wife and I dont think you can outrun her.



We can test this. We'll have Socki and ICit give me lap dances, and we'll see if my wife objects.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> We can test this. We'll have Socki and ICit give me lap dances, and we'll see if my wife objects.



 Just as long as I'm not the one running!


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> We can test this. We'll have Socki and ICit give me lap dances, and we'll see if my wife objects.



  can we give her one also???


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> can we give her one also???


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


>



:chestbump:


----------



## MMDad

ICit said:


> can we give her one also???



Of course. She'd like that.


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> Of course. She'd like that.





and so would you


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> :chestbump:



you cheating on me?


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> you cheating on me?





:chestbump:   neva!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> you cheating on me?



Want to join in? I have enough to go around.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Want to join in? I have enough to go around.





.....3-way :chestbump:


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> .....3-way :chestbump:



Should I bring the jello?


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> .....3-way :chestbump:





sockgirl77 said:


> Should I bring the jello?



Damn, I might dump rich to come see this.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Should I bring the jello?



not this time.....

  well maybe... just in case....  I did see lots of cleavage last friday....  

but I will say... that was the most fun I have ever had on the Friday M&G!!!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Damn, I might dump rich to come see this.





ICit said:


> not this time.....
> 
> well maybe... just in case....  I did see lots of cleavage last friday....
> 
> but I will say... that was the most fun I have ever had on the Friday M&G!!!!!!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Damn, I might dump rich to come see this.



but would you join in.....

we may need a ref ... for when it get wild and crazy....


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> but would you join in.....
> 
> we may need a ref ... for when it get wild and crazy....



 That's Mikey's job.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> That's Mikey's job.




he may need a break.... so we always need a stand by....

what if Mikey get a  to the face.......


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> he may need a break.... so we always need a stand by....
> 
> what if Mikey get a  to the face.......



Then he'll have a mouth full and will not be able to assist. We can't have a married man ref though. What about Misfit? Is he married?


----------



## bcp

HEY!!!! 
 Give to Mikey, he'll eat anything.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> HEY!!!!
> Give to Mikey, he'll eat anything.



 I am pretty sure that he does have SOME standards.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> I am pretty sure that he does have SOME standards.



  really....


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> really....



Well, I've heard stories about him turning it down...


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Well, I've heard stories about him turning it down...



well anyone would (should) turn tigg and VD down....


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I am pretty sure that he does have SOME standards.



We all have standards,
 for instance, I refuse to go any lower than Lisa Marie Tippet.

 Im not an animal you know.


----------



## bcp

ICit said:


> well anyone would (should) turn tigg and VD down....



God blessed me with a tool that is not physically long enough to tackle some jobs.


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> We all have standards,
> for instance, I refuse to go any lower than Lisa Marie Tippet.
> 
> Im not an animal you know.





bcp said:


> God blessed me with a tool that is not physically long enough to tackle some jobs.


----------



## bcp

I expect I will be at CIP around 5 if things go well.
 The bad part is that I will be coming alone this time. 
 My wife has an obligation that must be met that evening.

 Look for me on the way, I will be in the white truck on 2/4 at rush hour, driving 5 under the limit, in the left lane.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I expect I will be at CIP around 5 if things go well.
> The bad part is that I will be coming alone this time.
> My wife has an obligation that must be met that evening.
> 
> Look for me on the way, I will be in the white truck on 2/4 at rush hour, driving 5 under the limit, in the left lane.



I'll be in the right lane next to you blocking the whole road. Mikey's leaving later but he'll speed up to catch us. He'll be the one riding your ass and beeping his horn yelling at us slow azzholes.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll be in the right lane next to you blocking the whole road. Mikey's leaving later but he'll speed up to catch us. He'll be the one riding your ass and beeping his horn yelling at us slow azzholes.



Cool, I'll make sure to have my chewing tabacco in my mouth and my skylight open.

Expect Mikey to lead the dinner conversation with his hatred of birds.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Cool, I'll make sure to have my chewing tabacco in my mouth and my skylight open.
> 
> Expect Mikey to lead the dinner conversation with his hatred of birds.


----------



## GWguy

Y'all enjoy.  I have a prior engagement lasting from Friday to Monday !!


----------



## sockgirl77

GWguy said:


> Y'all enjoy.  I have a prior engagement lasting from Friday to Monday !!


----------



## kom526

Hitting Virginia Resort & Virginia Spa | The Homestead for Easter. We'll be snowboarding and tubing on Easter weekend. :shocker:


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> Look for me on the way, I will be in the white truck on 2/4 at rush hour, driving 5 under the limit, in the left lane.



Since my wife drives that road at that time you might want to rethink that. Could be fatal.


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:


> Since my wife drives that road at that time you might want to rethink that. Could be fatal.



slowing her down could save her life.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll be in the right lane next to you blocking the whole road. Mikey's leaving later but he'll speed up to catch us. He'll be the one riding your ass and beeping his horn yelling at us slow azzholes.





bcp said:


> Cool, I'll make sure to have my chewing tabacco in my mouth and my skylight open.
> 
> Expect Mikey to lead the dinner conversation with his hatred of birds.


 Glad I won't be coming that way.


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> Glad I won't be coming that way.



You saying that because you wont be coming that way,,
 or are you saying that so I leave the chewing tobacco in the store where it belongs?
 two would be better, Not only would you get tobacco goo stuck to your car, I would have to clean the puke out of mine after the chewing.


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> You saying that because you wont be coming that way,,
> or are you saying that so I leave the chewing tobacco in the store where it belongs?
> two would be better, Not only would you get tobacco goo stuck to your car, I would have to clean the puke out of mine after the chewing.


Ummmm....two then.


----------



## bcp

But wait, you have seen both of us.
 whos ass would you rather ride

Hint, It damn well better be hers.


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> slowing her down could save her life.



Or she could drive right on over you. You've read her posts when anyone gets in her way. Trust me, you do not want to be on the receiving end when she's pissed.


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:


> Or she could drive right on over you. You've read her posts when anyone gets in her way. Trust me, you do not want to be on the receiving end when she's pissed.



She doesnt get pissed, she is an easy going mild manner type female.

 P.S.
 figure some way I know its her so I can ditch the truck on the shoulder or something.


----------



## Lexib_

So what do you do at the meet and greets?  How do you know who is part of the meet and greet?  I've never been to one.


----------



## kom526

Lexib_ said:


> So what do you do at the meet and greets?  How do you know who is part of the meet and greet?  I've never been to one.



We "meet" new folks and "greet" new and old friends. Rocket science it's not.


----------



## sockgirl77

Lexib_ said:


> So what do you do at the meet and greets?  How do you know who is part of the meet and greet?  I've never been to one.



You meet and greet. We'll all be in our Southern Maryland Online Forum Junkies thongs.


----------



## Lexib_

kom526 said:


> We "meet" new folks and "greet" new and old friends. Rocket science it's not.



I know...I asked for it by asking that question lol.. I didn't know if y'all hung at the bar or a certain section that's all


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> You meet and greet. We'll all be in our Southern Maryland Online Forum Junkies thongs.



I never got a thong!


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


> I never got a thong!



Thank God.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


> I never got a thong!











DoWhat said:


> Thank God.


Meamie.


----------



## bcp

Bann said:


> I never got a thong!





DoWhat said:


> Thank God.



I did.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I did.


----------



## DoWhat

sockgirl77 said:


> Meamie.



Not being a meanie.
My wife would get pi$$ed at me for drooling at a hottie in a thong.

Now you. We would all giggle.


----------



## sockgirl77

DoWhat said:


> Not being a meanie.
> My wife would get pi$$ed at me for drooling at a hottie in a thong.
> 
> Now you. We would all giggle.


----------



## GWguy

Lexib_ said:


> I know...I asked for it by asking that question lol.. I didn't know if y'all hung at the bar or a certain section that's all



Rarely at the bar, most often everyone sits down for dinner, which is often just appetizers and drinks, then migrate around visiting everyone.


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> Rarely at the bar, most often everyone sits down for dinner, which is often just appetizers and drinks, then migrate around visiting everyone.



and then, each week one of the males plays the part of Santa, and the women take turns coming over and sitting on his more than ample lap and whisper into his ear what they want. (not that there is a chance in hell of them getting it)

 As luck would have it, this is my week to play Santa Thong.


----------



## Baja28

Lexib_ said:


> I know...I asked for it by asking that question lol.. I didn't know if y'all hung at the bar or a certain section that's all


You should come.  Just ask for the SOMD group at the hostess podium.



Bann said:


> I never got a thong!


You can wear mine.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> You should come.  Just ask for the SOMD group at the hostess podium.



Oh.  McDonalds has one of those?


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> Thank God.


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> Not being a meanie.
> My wife would get pi$$ed at me for drooling at a hottie in a thong.
> 
> Now you. We would all giggle.



Oh, lord.


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> You should come.  Just ask for the SOMD group at the hostess podium.
> 
> You can wear mine.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


>



It's pink.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> It's pink.



I thought they used to be white and that pink tone came from the time his hemorrhoids were bleeding.

 Dinner anyone?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I thought they used to be white and that pink tone came from the time his hemorrhoids were bleeding.
> 
> Dinner anyone?



Oh poor Mikey. Were you there to soothe him?


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> It's pink.





Damn.  Pink is not my color.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh poor Mikey. Were you there to soothe him?



Slotpuppy handled it.


----------



## PsyOps

So................... is it CIP?


----------



## sockgirl77

Is anyone bringing kids? I may have my youngest with me. I'm trying to make arrangements for a babysitter, but nothing is panning out yet.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Is anyone bringing kids? I may have my youngest with me. I'm trying to make arrangements for a babysitter, but nothing is panning out yet.



Ive brought my youngest before, wasnt a problem.


----------



## ICit

BEHAVED?????

that is the main question....


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> Damn.  Pink is not my color.



But you look incredible in turquoise blue


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Ive brought my youngest before, wasnt a problem.



I just do not want everyone walking on eggshells around her. It's an adult night out and I do not want to "cramp" anyone's style.


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> BEHAVED?????
> 
> that is the main question....



Drive your van with the dog kennels in it this time. They may come in handy. 





j/k


----------



## frequentflier

sockgirl77 said:


> I just do not want everyone walking on eggshells around her. It's an adult night out and I do not want to "cramp" anyone's style.



We do tend to talk freely about anything and everything and everyone!


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> Ive brought my youngest before, wasnt a problem.


Your youngest was 16.


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> We do tend to talk freely about anything and everything and everyone!



As to be expected. I'm going to make another phone call before I decide. If anything, we'll just come for a bit and I'll have to leave before the drinks start flowing.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Your youngest was 16.



Yeah, that's a totally different set of ears! Mine is 5. She's pretty oblivious to things going on around her though.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> As to be expected. I'm going to make another phone call before I decide. If anything, we'll just come for a bit and I'll have to leave before the drinks start flowing.



To be honest, Ive never actually seen the drinks start flowing while meeting.
 And, for the most part, I have not heard any conversations that would really be damaging for a child to be around,,
 Well, maybe once, but not normally.


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> Your youngest was 16.



I thought she was my oldest?


----------



## Foxhound

Love the drinks at CIP! Jamaican rootbeer!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Mission Find a Babysitter accomplished.


----------



## aliceheimer

Can I come? I want to sit on vrai's lap and stare into her freak magnet eyes! Then I want to share a signature Pina Colada "boat drink" with her..2 straws of course.


----------



## sockgirl77

aliceheimer said:


> Can I come? I want to sit on vrai's lap and stare into her freak magnet eyes! Then I want to share a signature Pina Colada "boat drink" with her..2 straws of course.



Sure. Only we've privately discussed changing the venue and have now decided to meet at Rip's.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Sure. Only we've privately discussed changing the venue and have now decided to meet at Rip's.



one in PG???


----------



## Baja28

aliceheimer said:


> Can I come? I want to sit on vrai's lap and stare into her freak magnet eyes! Then I want to share a signature Pina Colada "boat drink" with her..2 straws of course.


No you cannot come.  This is a moron free gathering so you're not allowed.  You'll have to get intoxicated somewhere else.


----------



## Baja28

ICit said:


> one in PG???


Is there another?


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> No you cannot come.  This is a moron free gathering so you're not allowed.  You'll have to get intoxicated somewhere else.



 We need the entertainment!


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> We need the entertainment!





WE ARE the entertainment .....


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> We need the entertainment!


Not that kind. And no we don't.  We have a fabulous time.


----------



## ICit

Baja28 said:


> Not that kind.


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> WE ARE the entertainment .....


Well yeah, but wouldn't it be fun to laugh at her?


Baja28 said:


> Not that kind. And no we don't.  We have a fabulous time.


Then don't come to Rip's!


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Well yeah, but wouldn't it be fun to laugh at her?




NO!!!   


no drama..... drama free zone.... this is why SOME PEOPLE are not welcome


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Well yeah, but wouldn't it be fun to laugh at her?
> 
> Then don't come to Rip's!


Look missy, you've never even shown up at one of these things so don't go gettin all bossy ya hear? 

 Rips is even closer for me so I'm commin even if aliceheimer shows up!!


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> NO!!!
> 
> 
> no drama..... drama free zone.... this is why SOME PEOPLE are not welcome



I'm actually quite shocked that I'm allowed.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Look missy, you've never even shown up at one of these things so don't go gettin all bossy ya hear?
> 
> Rips is even closer for me so I'm commin even if aliceheimer shows up!!



Yes Daddy.


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> Look missy, you've never even shown up at one of these things so don't go gettin all bossy ya hear?
> 
> Rips is even closer for me so I'm commin even if aliceheimer shows up!!



I can be to Rips in about 10 minutes.


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Well yeah, but wouldn't it be fun to laugh at her?
> 
> Then don't come to Rip's!



I am going to ask rich if he wants to move his party to rips also, maybe we will see you there.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I am going to ask rich if he wants to move his party to rips also, maybe we will see you there.





shush!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> I am going to ask rich if he wants to move his party to rips also, maybe we will see you there.


----------



## HollyRockJT

Wow.. I may actually be able to make this one


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> Well yeah, but wouldn't it be fun to laugh at her?



Pfft.  We can do that without them there.


----------



## ICit

Bann said:


> Pfft.  We can do that without them there.



....  

   and we usually do....


----------



## sockgirl77

HollyRockJT said:


> Wow.. I may actually be able to make this one





Bann said:


> Pfft.  We can do that without them there.



VERY good point!


----------



## HollyRockJT

sockgirl77 said:


>



And just think, I don't think I'm the forum youngin' no more


----------



## sockgirl77

HollyRockJT said:


> And just think, I don't think I'm the forum youngin' no more



You might be the youngest person that's going though. And well...that's just fine.


----------



## HollyRockJT

sockgirl77 said:


> You might be the youngest person that's going though. And well...that's just fine.



 even at 29!!! SHEESH!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

HollyRockJT said:


> even at 29!!! SHEESH!!!!



What are your feelings about cougars?


----------



## HollyRockJT

sockgirl77 said:


> What are your feelings about cougars?



I can be a pool boy


----------



## sockgirl77

HollyRockJT said:


> I can be a pool boy



Okay, now you're just ####ing with me.


----------



## HollyRockJT

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay, now you're just ####ing with me.



We talking cougars or pumas here


----------



## sockgirl77

HollyRockJT said:


> We talking cougars or pumas here



Did you miss my thread about winning the lottery to hire a pool boy?


----------



## HollyRockJT

sockgirl77 said:


> Did you miss my thread about winning the lottery to hire a pool boy?



Yup


----------



## ICit

HollyRockJT said:


> We talking cougars or pumas here



there will be both there....


what out  .......


----------



## HollyRockJT

ICit said:


> there will be both there....
> 
> 
> what out  .......



And they'll all be gone by the time I can make it


----------



## libertytyranny




----------



## sockgirl77

libertytyranny said:


>


----------



## ICit




----------



## bcp

Figure anyone will still be there at 6:30? 
 A meeting came up that I will be stuck at till a few minutes before 5.


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> Figure anyone will still be there at 6:30?
> A meeting came up that I will be stuck at till a few minutes before 5.



yep!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Figure anyone will still be there at 6:30?
> A meeting came up that I will be stuck at till a few minutes before 5.



I will. I can't get there until after 5:30 and I think that Mikey said that he couldn't be there until 5:40.


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> Figure anyone will still be there at 6:30?
> A meeting came up that I will be stuck at till a few minutes before 5.



We can't be there till 5:30, so will likely still be there at 6:30. I'll force Vrai to take some shots so she'll stay. Socki and ICit will still be giving lap dances.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> We can't be there till 5:30, so will likely still be there at 6:30. I'll force Vrai to take some shots so she'll stay. Socki and ICit will still be giving lap dances.


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> We can't be there till 5:30, so will likely still be there at 6:30. I'll force Vrai to take some shots so she'll stay. Socki and ICit will still be giving lap dances.


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:


> We can't be there till 5:30, so will likely still be there at 6:30. I'll force Vrai to take some shots so she'll stay. Socki and ICit will still be giving lap dances.



Cool, Im coming then.
 Been a while since Ive seen you and your wife. (I think it was at Mangos?)

 And, if there is a sign up sheet for the lap dances, Throw my name in there for me. since my wife cant make it this week, I can bring dollars to shove in the G-Strings. (females only this week, sorry Slotpuppy)


----------



## slotpuppy

bcp said:


> Cool, Im coming then.
> Been a while since Ive seen you and your wife. (I think it was at Mangos?)
> 
> And, if there is a sign up sheet for the lap dances, Throw my name in there for me. since my wife cant make it this week, I can bring dollars to shove in the G-Strings. (females only this week, sorry Slotpuppy)



I wont be there this time. I will sit in your lap another time.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Cool, Im coming then.
> Been a while since Ive seen you and your wife. (I think it was at Mangos?)
> 
> And, if there is a sign up sheet for the lap dances, Throw my name in there for me. since my wife cant make it this week, I can bring dollars to shove in the G-Strings. (females only this week, sorry Slotpuppy)



Furlough is coming. Can you please bring more than ones?


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> Cool, Im coming then.
> Been a while since Ive seen you and your wife. (I think it was at Mangos?)
> 
> And, if there is a sign up sheet for the lap dances, Throw my name in there for me. since my wife cant make it this week, I can bring dollars to shove in the G-Strings. (females only this week, sorry Slotpuppy)



I will have to wear my 2nd favorite thong.... as the dog destroyed my favorite pair a few weeks ago......(along with a sock, and bra, and a shirt.... oh and a dog bed..... 

and this is now best incentive to always put clothes away when they are washed and dried....  daymn... come to think about it ... since this dog came to live with me my house has stayed spotless cuz that effing dog will destroy all thats left in its path!!!  )


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> I wont be there this time. I will sit in your lap another time.



he wont want you after socki and I are done with him!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> he wont want you after socki and I are done with him!!!



I hope that I have more energy tomorrow. Ever since I've banned sodas out of my diet, I've been a zombie. I just took some B12 and will be taking a NRG tab in a little bit. I can't wait for my body to adjust.


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> And, if there is a sign up sheet for the lap dances, Throw my name in there for me.



You can try, but I doubt any of the guys will let you give them a lap dance.


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:


> You can try, but I doubt any of the guys will let you give them a lap dance.



Foxhound will if someone can get his dates attention away from it.


----------



## frequentflier

sockgirl77 said:


> I hope that I have more energy tomorrow. Ever since I've banned sodas out of my diet, I've been a zombie. I just took some B12 and will be taking a NRG tab in a little bit. I can't wait for my body to adjust.



Go to Michelle Lea's place in Callaway. I picked up some liquid herbal extract last week called "Adrena Care". It boosts the adrenal glands. My employees were joking with me yesterday about how much energy I had and how much actual work I got done! Good stuff, I tell ya!


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> Go to Michelle Lea's place in Callaway. I picked up some liquid herbal extract last week called "Adrena Care". It boosts the adrenal glands. My employees were joking with me yesterday about how much energy I had and how much actual work I got done! Good stuff, I tell ya!



Do you happen to know her hours? I supposed I could google it though.


----------



## frequentflier

sockgirl77 said:


> Do you happen to know her hours? I supposed I could google it though.



Watch for her ads here and click on one from Gramas Cupboard. 
She has all kinds of herbal products and knows a lot about what she has.


----------



## Baja28

We better get a head count and make reservations.  Sounds like a sizable group.


----------



## Baja28

frequentflier said:


> Watch for her ads here and *lick *on one from Gramas Cupboard.
> She has all kinds of herbal products and knows a lot about what she has.


Socki is good at that.


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> Watch for her ads here and click on one from Gramas Cupboard.
> She has all kinds of herbal products and knows a lot about what she has.


Thank you! The Herbalife stuff is too pricey. The 30 NRG tabs run $17.


Baja28 said:


> Socki is good at that.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> We better get a head count and make reservations.  Sounds like a *sizable* group.



Yes, Mikey is.


----------



## GWguy

Michelle Lea & Associates Massage Therapy

Michelle Lea Massage & Wellness
44141 Airport View Drive
Suite 202
Hollywood, MD 20636

301-475-2200


right from the Sponsor's page, but she's not in Hollywood... unless that's just an office.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> Michelle Lea & Associates Massage Therapy
> 
> Michelle Lea Massage & Wellness
> 44141 Airport View Drive
> Suite 202
> Hollywood, MD 20636
> 
> 301-475-2200
> 
> 
> right from the Sponsor's page, but she's not in Hollywood... unless that's just an office.



She opened a 2nd place in Callaway and has a store with herbs, teas, lotions, potions- ya know cool stuff!


----------



## sockgirl77

GWguy said:


> Michelle Lea & Associates Massage Therapy
> 
> Michelle Lea Massage & Wellness
> 44141 Airport View Drive
> Suite 202
> Hollywood, MD 20636
> 
> 301-475-2200
> 
> 
> right from the Sponsor's page, but she's not in Hollywood... unless that's just an office.


----------



## bcp

frequentflier said:


> Watch for her ads here and *lick* on one from Gramas Cupboard.
> She has all kinds of herbal products and knows a lot about what she has.





 Ive heard of scratch and sniff, but this is something totally new to me.


----------



## frequentflier

Baja28 said:


> Socki is good at that.



I just saw it and corrected it.


----------



## Bann

bcp said:


> Foxhound will if someone can get his dates attention away from it.




Ahem.  I am not a "date".


----------



## frequentflier

Baja28 said:


> We better get a head count and make reservations.  Sounds like a sizable group.



Count me IN


----------



## Baja28

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH
Vrai
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad

Vince - ?
GW - ?
Psyops - ?
Lexib - ?

Who else?


----------



## Foxhound

Bann said:


> Ahem.  I am not a "date".



More of a Peach really!


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> Ahem.  I am not a "date".


Meanwhile back at the oasis, the Arabs were eating their dates.


----------



## MMDad

Baja28 said:


> Me
> FF
> Socki
> ICIT
> Bann
> FH
> Vrai
> LT
> Hollyrock
> bcp
> MMDad
> 
> Vince - ?
> GW - ?
> Psyops - ?
> Lexib - ?
> 
> Who else?



+1 (wife)


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> Meanwhile back at the oasis, the Arabs were eating their dates.


----------



## MMDad

Baja28 said:


> Meanwhile back at the oasis, the Arabs were eating their dates.



That'll change her mind.


----------



## GWguy

frequentflier said:


> She opened a 2nd place in Callaway and has a store with herbs, teas, lotions, potions- ya know cool stuff!



Didn't know she had the store in Hollywood first...  thought she opened in Callaway.  



Baja28 said:


> Me
> FF
> Socki
> ICIT
> Bann
> FH
> Vrai
> LT
> Hollyrock
> bcp
> MMDad
> 
> Vince - ?
> GW - ?
> Psyops - ?
> Lexib - ?
> 
> Who else?



Negative, Ghost Rider.  I have a destiny in NY this weekend.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> Didn't know she had the store in Hollywood first...  thought she opened in Callaway.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, Ghost Rider.  I have a destiny in NY this weekend.



I think she only has massage in Hollywood. She has both massage and the store in Callaway.


----------



## bcp

Bann said:


> Ahem.  I am not a "date".



 Only mentioned it that way because I don't share who is with who on the forums.
 Not my place.
 Also don't share anything that could be construed as negative that goes on in person.

 Have you not read my thread where I pat myself on the back for being nice dammit...


----------



## bcp

frequentflier said:


> I think she only has massage in Hollywood. She has both massage and the store in Callaway.



 Is she Asian, does she give naked massage, happy ending?
 love you long time $5.00?

 Or is this a legitimate boring massage.


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> Is she Asian, does she give naked massage, happy ending?
> love you long time $5.00?
> 
> Or is this a legitimate boring massage.



NO.....

AND go ahead and try that with her.... she will knock your arse out!!!!



her and I discussed this ......


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> Is she Asian, does she give naked massage, happy ending?
> love you long time $5.00?
> 
> Or is this a legitimate boring massage.



This is the type that when she meets you, she's going to smack you upside the head for even suggesting that.


----------



## GWguy

ICit said:


> NO.....
> 
> AND go ahead and try that with her.... she will knock your arse out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> her and I discussed this ......



Actually, it's clearly stated on her website....  



> Q: What am I to expect?
> 
> A: To protect both our clients and therapists, inappropriate behavior will NOT be tolerated. If a therapist finds in any way that your behavior makes him/her uncomfortable; the session will immediately end and you will be met at the front desk to receive your clothing. Full payment for services and wasting our time will be expected.


----------



## MMDad

ICit said:


> NO.....
> 
> AND go ahead and try that with her.... she will knock your arse out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> her and I discussed this ......



You were looking for a job, weren't ya?


----------



## bcp

MMDad said:


> This is the type that when she meets you, she's going to smack you upside the head for even suggesting that.



S&M
 Hot.


----------



## Baja28

*Updated*

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH
Vrai
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives


Vince - ?
Psyops - ?
Lexib - ?

Who else?


----------



## ICit

MMDad said:


> You were looking for a job, weren't ya?



i will do that on the side so no one takes any cuts ......  i worked hard for that money....


----------



## Bann

bcp said:


> Only mentioned it that way because* I don't share who is with who on the forums.*
> Not my place.
> Also don't share anything that could be construed as negative that goes on in person.
> 
> Have you not read my thread where I pat myself on the back for being nice dammit...


  It's okay - we have shared that with the class already.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Me
> FF
> Socki
> ICIT
> Bann
> FH
> Vrai
> LT
> Hollyrock
> bcp
> MMDad
> 
> Vince - ?
> GW - ?
> Psyops - ?
> Lexib - ?
> 
> Who else?



stockgirl


----------



## sockgirl77

GWguy said:


> Actually, it's clearly stated on her website....



Must have had too many requests for happy endings.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Must have had too many requests for happy endings.



Somehow I doubt that, I can't think of too many people that would actually ask such a thing from someone that presents themselves as professional.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Somehow I doubt that, I can't think of too many people that would actually ask such a thing from someone that presents themselves as professional.



Apparently you have not met enough St. Mary's County bar patrons.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Apparently you have not met enough St. Mary's County bar patrons.


 I hang with the wrong crowd I guess.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I hang with the wrong crowd I guess.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> stockgirl


 This is for a head count!


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> This is for a head count!



Are you counting both of yours?


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> This is for a head count!



Well thats never been offered at any M&G


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Well thats never been offered at any M&G



Well ummm...Socki's coming this week. She seems to taint things a bit.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Well ummm...Socki's coming this week. She seems to taint things a bit.



We are all friendly people, you know you don't have to go out of your way to be accepted right?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> We are all friendly people, you know you don't have to go out of your way to be accepted right?



You think I'd do that for your enjoyment? I do it for mine.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> You think I'd do that for your enjoyment? I do it for mine.



I don't want to be known as one who gets in the way of anyones enjoyment.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I don't want to be known as one who gets in the way of anyones enjoyment.


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> Me
> FF
> Socki
> ICIT
> Bann
> FH
> Vrai
> LT
> Hollyrock
> bcp
> MMDad
> 
> Vince - ?
> GW - ?
> Psyops - *Here!*
> Lexib - ?
> 
> Who else?



...


----------



## sockgirl77

PsyOps said:


> ...



 Then I'll finally get to find out what your name stands for. I'm assuming that it's not what I've been thinking it was for the past few years.


----------



## bcp

Im going to piss off MMDad and hug his wife.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Im going to piss off MMDad and hug his wife.



Just don't offer her a lap dance!


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Just don't offer her a lap dance!



 How do you know I havent already done that?

P.S.
Im sitting at the opposite end of the table from MMDad.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> How do you know I havent already done that?
> 
> P.S.
> Im sitting at the opposite end of the table from MMDad.



You should probably sit at the opposite end of the table from me too. I'm wearing my Vote NO on Prop 8 shirt.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> You should probably sit at the opposite end of the table from me too. I'm wearing my Vote NO on Prop 8 shirt.



You do understand that when they speak of prop 8 and California, its actually the state of California and not California MD right?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> You do understand that when they speak of prop 8 and California, its actually the state of California and not California MD right?



I'm just being an ass. I was going to post that I was going to wear my gay pride shirt but I really do not want anyone thinking that I'm a lesbian.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm just being an ass. I was going to post that I was going to wear my gay pride shirt but I really do not want anyone thinking that I'm a lesbian.



i will  the chit out of you....

..... next thing you want is to have the same effing rights...


----------



## PsyOps

sockgirl77 said:


> Then I'll finally get to find out what your name stands for. I'm assuming that it's not what I've been thinking it was for the past few years.



All you ever had to do was ask.  But now you'll just have to wait 

Hint: It's not this:


----------



## PsyOps

bcp said:


> You do understand that when they speak of prop 8 and California, its actually the state of California and not California MD right?



Nuh uhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## bcp

PsyOps said:


> Nuh uhhhhhhhhhh!



True story


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> You should probably sit at the opposite end of the table from me too. I'm wearing my Vote NO on Prop 8 shirt.



My wife still wants a lap dance, so sit by us.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> My wife still wants a lap dance, so sit by us.



I'll just sit in the middle.


----------



## my-thyme

I was considering showing up, but this tread makes it sound kinda skery. I think I'm way too shy for ya'll.


----------



## itsbob

Where??


----------



## frequentflier

my-thyme said:


> I was considering showing up, but this tread makes it sound kinda skery. I think I'm way too shy for ya'll.



We'll pump you full of alcohol and have you dancing on the tables in no time! You'll have so much fun, you'll forget how shy you are!






j/k We really are a nice group.


----------



## bcp

my-thyme said:


> I was considering showing up, but this tread makes it sound kinda skery. I think I'm way too shy for ya'll.



 Show up. It never turns out like the threads suggest its going to turn out.
 For themost part, everyone is pretty laid back and easy to get along with.

 No strange stuff goes on. 

 And as a side note. Nobody is more shy than I am, and they all made me feel at home the first time we met. My wife (not on the forums) was made to feel right at home the very first night and now she looks forward to going,.


----------



## frequentflier

bcp said:


> Show up. It never turns out like the threads suggest its going to turn out.
> For themost part, everyone is pretty laid back and easy to get along with.
> 
> No strange stuff goes on.


----------



## my-thyme

frequentflier said:


> We'll pump you full of alcohol and have you dancing on the tables in no time! You'll have so much fun, you'll forget how shy you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k We really are a nice group.



See, that right there. I don't drink, so one drink would be all it would take to have me on that table. Dancing.

Or under that table. Sleeping.


----------



## bcp

my-thyme said:


> See, that right there. I don't drink, so one drink would be all it would take to have me on that table. Dancing.
> 
> Or under that table. Sleeping.



Sit by me and Foxhound, we can share a pitcher of Ice Tea.


----------



## frequentflier

my-thyme said:


> See, that right there. I don't drink, so one drink would be all it would take to have me on that table. Dancing.
> 
> Or under that table. Sleeping.



:cheapdate:


----------



## Baja28

my-thyme said:


> See, that right there. I don't drink, so one drink would be all it would take to have me on that table. Dancing.
> 
> Or under that table. Sleeping.


C'mon along.  Many of us don't drink.  You weren't shy at SJP. Shall I add you to the list?


----------



## Baja28

itsbob said:


> Where??


CIP  Y'all in?


----------



## Baja28

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH
Vrai
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives
Psyops

Vince - ?
Lexib - ?
Mythyme = ?
Itsbob/BG - ?

ICIT you still in after our jello match in the PB thread?  

Who else?


----------



## BadGirl

We are in.   


  As in, me and Bob.  

Try to keep yo' hands to yo'self, ok?


----------



## sockgirl77

BadGirl said:


> We are in.
> 
> 
> As in, me and Bob.
> 
> Try to keep yo' hands to yo'self, ok?


----------



## sockgirl77

Anyone else?


----------



## PsyOps

sockgirl77 said:


> Anyone else?



Hank?


----------



## sockgirl77

PsyOps said:


> Hank?



He won't. I've already begged him.


----------



## PsyOps

sockgirl77 said:


> He won't. I've already begged him.



It would require the courage to face all the people he has disparaged.  It would also require he shed that tough-guy persona and actually act like a civilized human.  Something he is obviously not able or willing to do.


----------



## sockgirl77

PsyOps said:


> It would require the courage to face all the people he has disparaged.  It would also require he shed that tough-guy persona and actually act like a civilized human.  Something he is obviously not able or willing to do.



Oh bull. Plenty of people have met him.


----------



## PsyOps

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh bull. Plenty of people have met him.



I have no doubt about that.  Most of my  at him are tongue-in-cheek.  I've said it before that I'd like to meet him.  I bet he's not all that tough guy/smart mouth in person.


----------



## struggler44

PsyOps said:


> It would require the courage to face all the people he has disparaged.  It would also require he shed that tough-guy persona and actually act like a civilized human.  Something he is obviously not able or willing to do.



Leave him alone, he has mommy issues


----------



## itsbob

PsyOps said:


> I have no doubt about that.  Most of my  at him are tongue-in-cheek.  I've said it before that I'd like to meet him.  I bet he's not all that tough guy/smart mouth in person.



He's only 4'3" tall and about 210 pounds.   Needless to say he's a pretty private person and doesn't go out in public much.


----------



## struggler44

itsbob said:


> He's only 4'3" tall and about 210 pounds.   Needless to say he's a pretty private person and doesn't go out in public much.



A French model?


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> A French model?



He is hot but he's lacking the extended fingers.


----------



## PsyOps

struggler44 said:


> Leave him alone, he has mommy issues



Hey!  I'm trying to help the guy.  I care.


----------



## frequentflier

PsyOps said:


> It would require the courage to face all the people he has disparaged.  It would also require he shed that tough-guy persona and actually act like a civilized human.  Something he is obviously not able or willing to do.



:shrug: I don't have a problem with Hank and would welcome him to attend a meet n greet.


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> he is hot but he's lacking the extended fingers.



_bonjour_


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> _bonjour_



You have long fingers?


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> You have long fingers?



Depends on where you measure from .... I'm packing 14" if you start at my butthole


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> :shrug: I don't have a problem with Hank and would welcome him to attend a meet n greet.



So would I.


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> Depends on where you measure from .... I'm packing 14" if you start at my butthole



Fingers, not schlong!


----------



## PsyOps

sockgirl77 said:


> You have long fingers?



I play guitar.  Does that count?


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> C'mon along.  Many of us don't drink.  You weren't shy at SJP. Shall I add you to the list?



Lookit Mikey bein' all social secretary and all!


----------



## Baja28

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH
Vrai
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives
Psyops
Itsbob + BG 

Vince - ?
Lexib - ?
Mythyme = ?

ICIT you still in after our jello match in the PB thread?  

Who else?


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> Lookit Mikey bein' all social secretary and all!


Hey!  I'm not just a pretty face here yanno!


----------



## struggler44

frequentflier said:


> :shrug: I don't have a problem with Hank and would welcome him to attend a meet n greet.





PsyOps said:


> So would I.



Me too if I went, his posts (like mine) can be viewed in many different ways but he seems ok, the constant self-need to be the spelling nazi on here gets old but to each his own


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> He won't. I've already begged him.



Why?  I won't punch him in the ####ing face.  :shrug:


Should I beg him?


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> Fingers, not schlong!



Mine are connected .....


----------



## PsyOps

struggler44 said:


> Me too *if I went*...



:shrug:


----------



## PsyOps

Bann said:


> Why?  I won't punch him in the ####ing face.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Should I beg him?



But we know someone that might.


----------



## struggler44

PsyOps said:


> :shrug:



I've thought about coming to a few different ones but worked a lot of Saturdays in the past but now I'm off shift work you neva know. This weekend is out.


----------



## struggler44

Bann said:


> Why?  I won't *punch him in the ####ing face*.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Should I beg him?



Dinner and a show


----------



## Bann

A friend of Foxhound's might be coming, but he's a maybe.


----------



## sockgirl77

*It's Friday!*​


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> *It's Friday!*​


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


>



I'm really excited!


----------



## Baja28

*Lets update people!*

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH +1 (maybe)
Vrai
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives
Psyops
Itsbob + BG 

Vince - ?
Lexib - ?
Mythyme = ?

ICIT you still in after our jello match in the PB thread?  

Who else?


----------



## frequentflier

What is the earliest anyone will be getting there? Is anyone making a reservation?


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> What is the earliest anyone will be getting there? Is anyone making a reservation?



The very earliest that I can possibly get there is 5:30. I'll probably be there at 5:40 though. Mikey's doing a head count so maybe he's making the reservation.


----------



## vraiblonde

Vrai won't be there - other plans.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Vrai won't be there - other plans.


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> Vrai won't be there - other plans.



WHAT??? Who is more important than all of us?


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> WHAT??? Who is more important than all of us?



Some dude without small children and a crazy ex...


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> well anyone would (should) turn tigg and *VD* down....


Disgusting Moose 


Bann said:


> I never got a thong!





Baja28 said:


> You should come.  Just ask for the SOMD group at the hostess podium.
> 
> You can wear mine.



Custom Posing Trunks...


----------



## Baja28

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH +1 (maybe)
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives
Psyops
Itsbob + BG 

Vince - ?
Lexib - ?
Mythyme = ?

ICIT you still in after our jello match in the PB thread?  

Who else?


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Me
> FF
> Socki
> ICIT
> Bann
> FH +1 (maybe)
> LT
> Hollyrock
> bcp
> MMDad + one of his wives
> Psyops
> Itsbob + BG
> 
> Vince - ?
> Lexib - ?
> Mythyme = ?
> 
> ICIT you still in after our jello match in the PB thread?
> 
> Who else?



You think she'll answer you?


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> You think she'll answer you?


:shrug:


----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


> WHAT??? Who is more important than all of us?



Maybe she is going to save a horse.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe she is going to save a horse.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Vrai won't be there - other plans.



Crap. I don't know if I should even show up then.


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> Maybe she is going to save a horse.



Lance is getting some stink on his hang down?


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Crap. I don't know if I should even show up then.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


>



Oh yeah. Forgot about you.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Oh yeah. Forgot about you.



Impossible.


----------



## Bann

struggler44 said:


> Depends on where you measure from .... I'm packing 14" if you start at my butthole





sockgirl77 said:


> Fingers, not schlong!





struggler44 said:


> Mine are connected .....



 At the risk of sounding like a school marm -   Ya know - there are plenty  O' treads where y'all can have this kind of chat.  Just wanted to reiterate so we don't discourage attendance by newbie forumites:  our gatherings are very low key & we all get together for the fun company & a lot of us HAVE a camaraderie built up over the long time we've been getting together.  We do kid around with each other a lot but it's not vulgar at all.  I'd hate new people to think we were. 

Please keep it clean.

Just sayin'


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


> At the risk of sounding like a school marm -   Ya know - there are plenty  O' treads where y'all can have this kind of chat.  Just wanted to reiterate so we don't discourage attendance by newbie forumites:  our gatherings are very low key & we all get together for the fun company & a lot of us HAVE a camaraderie built up over the long time we've been getting together.  We do kid around with each other a lot but it's not vulgar at all.  I'd hate new people to think we were.
> 
> Please keep it clean.
> 
> Just sayin'



Yes ma'am.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Just wanted to reiterate so we don't discourage attendance by newbie forumites:



Or oldie forumites.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Or oldie forumites.



Is that why you aren't coming? Did we offend your midwest morals?


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Or oldie forumites.



Why you always feel the need to mention my age?


----------



## sockgirl77

Well, I'll be on my best behavior. If I feel the need to use my usual humor, I'll leave and do it elsewhere.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Is that why you aren't coming? Did we offend your midwest morals?



My disinterest in the slutfest is nothing new.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> My disinterest in the slutfest is nothing new.


----------



## bcp

I just looked at it like online bantering, much like the stories of Bann and I dancing in speedos on the table to Gaga, Something that would be an indication of a moderate temperature in a location known for its fire like heat.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> I just looked at it like online bantering, much like the stories of Bann and I dancing in speedos on the table to Gaga, Something that would be an indication of a moderate temperature in a location known for its fire like heat.



This is really my sense of humor, but I'm certainly not going to be taking my clothes off and offering BJs to most of the forum members there. I'll make one or two exceptions though. 

I'm just kidding. I'm perfect capable of containing my filth. I most certainly do not act this way around my kids.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Vrai won't be there - other plans.



WHAT???


But you are our only reason for livi.. I mean going!!

WTH!??


----------



## PsyOps

MMDad said:


> Is that why you aren't coming? Did we offend your midwest morals?



Not if you knew what she almost poked my eye out with at our last gathering.


----------



## Bann

I do not equate the online bantering of dancing on the table to lady gaga in speedos or whatever to be the same as offering BJ's.  Sorry- Bann doesn't play like that nor do I feel my online persona has *ever* suggested that I play like that.


----------



## warneckutz

STAY CALM
&
Order
Fried Pickles...

​


----------



## my-thyme

Gotta bow out. Son wants to come over and watch a movie with his mama, and that's an invite that I don't turn down now that they are all moved out of the house. Rise of the Guardians.

Table dancing another time?

Ya'll have fun now, ya hear?


----------



## PsyOps

my-thyme said:


> Gotta bow out. Son wants to come over and watch a movie with his mama, and that's an invite that I don't turn down now that they are all moved out of the house. Rise of the Guardians.
> 
> Table dancing another time?
> 
> Ya'll have fun now, ya hear?



What's the movie?  Maybe we ought to change venues to your place.


----------



## MMDad

PsyOps said:


> Not if you knew what she almost poked my eye out with at our last gathering.



I know that she is a lot different in person than she is online. Just like the rest of us. Even Socki.

If BCP's online persona was the same as he is IRL I surely wouldn't show up.

But I can see Bann's point - if others who might be shy about coming think this is going to be all lapdances, Slotpuppy kissing all the guys, and BJ's in the back, they might decide it isn't for them.


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> STAY CALM
> &
> Order
> Fried Pickles...
> 
> ​



They are call Frickles. Or food of the gods. Take your pick.


----------



## Baja28

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH +1 (maybe)
LT
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives
Psyops
Itsbob + BG 

Vince - ?
Lexib - ?


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Even Socki.



No.

Socki is very honest that she is the same IRL as she is online.  That is one of her admirable qualities.

As far as BCP, he is exactly the same IRL as he is on the forums.  The only difference is that after meeting him, you have a better idea where he's coming from with his more inflammatory remarks.

And I don't know why you say I'm different, either.  I'm a little more free with my language, but that's about it.


----------



## Hank

struggler44 said:


> Leave him alone, he has mommy issues



I don't have mommy issues. My mommy has issues. I am perfectly normal.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> No.
> 
> Socki is very honest that she is the same IRL as she is online.  That is one of her admirable qualities.
> 
> As far as BCP, he is exactly the same IRL as he is on the forums.  The only difference is that after meeting him, you have a better idea where he's coming from with his more inflammatory remarks.
> 
> And I don't know why you say I'm different, either.  I'm a little more free with my language, but that's about it.



You even told me that you are different IRL at the last meet. 

BCP is different. He's not going to start his "queers" and "negro" crap IRL. He has never once preached to me about how everyone is going to hell IRL.

Do you really think that Socki is offering BJ's to a couple of people tonight? Really? Or is that just her online persona?

Some of it is being able to put the words into context with body language, inflection, tone, and personality, but there is definitely a difference in how people act semi-anonymously online and how they act IRL.


----------



## Hank

PsyOps said:


> It would require the courage to face all the people he has disparaged.


----------



## warneckutz

vraiblonde said:


> And I don't know why you say I'm different, either.  I'm a little more free with my language, but that's about it.



  Diet water and dry fish... or something like that.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> No.
> 
> Socki is very honest that she is the same IRL as she is online.  That is one of her admirable qualities.
> 
> As far as BCP, he is exactly the same IRL as he is on the forums.  The only difference is that after meeting him, you have a better idea where he's coming from with his more inflammatory remarks.
> 
> And I don't know why you say I'm different, either.  I'm a little more free with my language, but that's about it.



While I do have the same sense of humor that I have online, I am not a slut. The problem is that some people cannot differentiate between me joking and me actually flirting with someone. 

If it makes everyone more comfortable, I will not come. At this point, I would probably feel uncomfortable coming. Sure hope everyone enjoys their evening.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> While I do have the same sense of humor that I have online, I am not a slut. The problem is that some people cannot differentiate between me joking and me actually flirting with someone.
> 
> If it makes everyone more comfortable, I will not come. At this point, I would probably feel uncomfortable coming. Sure hope everyone enjoys their evening.



Damn. How are you going to let people affect you like that? Come on girl, don't be weak! You have been looking forward to this. Buck up, little camper!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Damn. How are you going to let people affect you like that? Come on girl, don't be weak! You have been looking forward to this. Buck up, little camper!



After reading the Grid Iron thread I assumed that my humor was welcome in this thread. Then Bann came on basically saying that it was not. I'd rather not have to spend my ONE Friday off biting my tongue and hoping that I will not offend someone.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> After reading the Grid Iron thread I assumed that my humor was welcome in this thread. Then Bann came on basically saying that it was not. I'd rather not have to spend my ONE Friday off biting my tongue and hoping that I will not offend someone.



Dude. Seriously?


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> I know that she is a lot different in person than she is online. Just like the rest of us. Even Socki.
> 
> If BCP's online persona was the same as he is IRL I surely wouldn't show up.
> 
> But I can see Bann's point - if others who might be shy about coming think this is going to be all lapdances, Slotpuppy kissing all the guys, and BJ's in the back, they might decide it isn't for them.



I was very well behaved at the last M&G  other than that one napkin that "accidently" slipped out my hand and hit ICit.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> If it makes everyone more comfortable, I will not come. At this point, I would probably feel uncomfortable coming. Sure hope everyone enjoys their evening.



I don't think that was the intent at all. I am 99% sure it was intended exactly as she said it  - don't scare off the newbies. Most of us saw your posts as what they were - playful banter. But I think you can see where those who don't know you would see it otherwise.

Please don't bail on us. You aren't going to make anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## Bann

Well - my point was that we keep it NON VULGAR.   

I do not think we have ever been vulgar in our M&G treads.  I also said many of us have a camaderie built on many Fridays of M& G's as well as knowing each other's personas online.  I think that makes a big difference. 

 As always- your mileage may vary.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> While I do have the same sense of humor that I have online, I am not a slut. The problem is that some people cannot differentiate between me joking and me actually flirting with someone.
> 
> If it makes everyone more comfortable, I will not come. At this point, I would probably feel uncomfortable coming. Sure hope everyone enjoys their evening.



Don't be ridiculous.  I'm already not going and have other plans.  If you don't go, then neither of us will be there, so you might as well go.

It's no secret to you that I don't care for every single post of yours being about who you screw,  who you want to screw, who you'd blow and take it up the ass for.  It should come as no surprise to you that I'd find somewhere else to be tonight.

Look at this thread.  Pages and pages of slut talk, to the point that I stopped reading it.  And don't think I don't appreciate the page views because I surely do.    But if I don't want to read that online, I absolutely don't want to sit through it at dinner.

Go and have fun.  And I mean that.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> After reading the Grid Iron thread I assumed that my humor was welcome in this thread. Then Bann came on basically saying that it was not. I'd rather not have to spend my ONE Friday off biting my tongue and hoping that I will not offend someone.


Pull up your big girl panties, leave the pity party at home and get your ass to CIP.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> I am not a slut.



Do you understand how someone might get the impression that you are?


----------



## PsyOps

MMDad said:


> I don't think that was the intent at all. I am 99% sure it was intended exactly as she said it  - don't scare off the newbies. Most of us saw your posts as what they were - playful banter. But I think you can see where those who don't know you would see it otherwise.
> 
> Please don't bail on us. You aren't going to make anyone uncomfortable.



  Besides, how are you going to learn what my SN means?


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> I'd rather not have to spend my ONE Friday off biting my tongue and hoping that I will not offend someone.





Welcome to like every night in my house.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Do you understand how someone might get the impression that you are?



Because people tend to believe everything that they read online? Bon jour.


----------



## slotpuppy

PsyOps said:


> Besides, how are you going to learn what my SN means?



You didnt tell me what it means.


----------



## Hank

Misfit said:


> Welcome to like every night in my house.



I used to live like that as well. Used to!


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Do you understand how someone might get the impression that you are?



I can tell you that its easy to create an impression over the internet. 

 The hard part is keeping that reputation.


----------



## PsyOps

slotpuppy said:


> You didnt tell me what it means.



You didn't ask.


----------



## PsyOps

bcp said:


> I can tell you that its easy to create an impression over the internet.
> 
> The hard part is keeping that reputation.



You make it look so easy.


----------



## bcp

PsyOps said:


> You make it look so easy.



 I have to work at it sometimes.


----------



## MJ

vraiblonde said:


> Don't be ridiculous.  I'm already not going and have other plans.  If you don't go, then neither of us will be there, so you might as well go.
> 
> It's no secret to you that I don't care for every single post of yours being about who you screw,  who you want to screw, who you'd blow and take it up the ass for.  It should come as no surprise to you that I'd find somewhere else to be tonight.
> 
> Look at this thread.  Pages and pages of slut talk, to the point that I stopped reading it.  And don't think I don't appreciate the page views because I surely do.    But if I don't want to read that online, I absolutely don't want to sit through it at dinner.
> 
> Go and have fun.  And I mean that.



I lost interest on page two and decided to make other plans, to stay home. 

Socki, go, you'll have a good time. If people don't want to hang out with you, so what.  They'll have a nice meal at least.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Because people tend to believe everything that they read online? Bon jour.



Oh stop it.  You've never cared about being perceived as a slut in the past - in fact you have gone out of your way to create that impression.  So own it.  You don't need my approval.

:shrug:


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Oh stop it.  You've never cared about being perceived as a slut in the past - in fact you have gone out of your way to create that impression.  So own it.  You don't need my approval.
> 
> :shrug:



Are you really not attending because of her? Or am I getting the wrong impression?


----------



## Hank

MJ said:


> I lost interest on page two and decided to make other plans, to stay home.


----------



## Misfit

I have a solution to this.






































a kids table.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> It's no secret to you that I don't care for every single post of yours being about who you screw,  who you want to screw, who you'd blow and take it up the ass for.  It should come as no surprise to you that I'd find somewhere else to be tonight.





MMDad said:


> Are you really not attending because of her? Or am I getting the wrong impression?



:shrug:


----------



## Baja28

MJ said:


> I lost interest on page two and decided to make other plans, to stay home.
> 
> Socki, go, you'll have a good time. If people don't want to hang out with you, so what.  They'll have a nice meal at least.


See post 360.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> :shrug:



Look. You have to understand that you are dealing with menopausal chicks. That chit is scarier than your monthly rag session.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Are you really not attending because of her? Or am I getting the wrong impression?



You're making a much bigger deal out of this than it needs to be.  I have no problem finding other things to do, and where I'm going instead is a lot cooler than CIP anyway.


----------



## Bann

If there is no problem with the way one behaves in public versus the way they behave online,  then what is the big deal about being asked to tone it down_ online_ for the sake of others it should be no problem.


----------



## slotpuppy

PsyOps said:


> You didn't ask.



Then I shall inquire this of you at the next M&G.


----------



## MJ

Baja28 said:


> See post 360.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


> If there is no problem with the way one behave in public versus the way they behave online,  then what is the big deal about being asked to tone it down_ online_ for the sake of others it should be no problem.



Are there different people viewing this than the ones viewing every other slutfest post that I make?


----------



## MMDad

Bann said:


> If there is no problem with the way one behaves in public versus the way they behave online,  then what is the big deal about being asked to tone it down_ online_ for the sake of others it should be no problem.



There's a difference between saying "tone it down" and saying "I will not attend because I don't even want to be in the same building as you."


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> If there is no problem with the way one behave in public versus the way they behave online,  then what is the big deal about being asked to tone it down online for the sake of others it should be no problem.



What a minute! Tone it down online? Is that what your buddy bcp does? (No offense, bcp). You don't think someone reads his posts and are put off about going? I don't ever see you giving him chit.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> There's a difference between saying "tone it down" and saying "I will not attend because I don't even want to be in the same building as you."



I'd rather talk about why you're trying to stir the #### instead of just going and having a good time, and not worrying about what I'll be doing.


----------



## Misfit

:freemammakookoo:


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> Are there different people viewing this than the ones viewing every other slutfest post that I make?



Since when do you care what other people think? Wave your freak flag and don't change who you are for a select few. #### the haters!


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> I'd rather talk about why you're trying to stir the #### instead of just going and having a good time, and not worrying about what I'll be doing.



When I mentioned this to my wife, she asked who would be there. When I mentioned you, she said she has wanted to meet you. Now I am just trying to understand why you aren't going - if it's just that something else came up, which is understandable, or if it is because you don't want to sit at the other end of the table from someone, which is juvenile and petty.


----------



## Hank

Misfit said:


> :freemammakookoo:


----------



## PsyOps

*Do you want me to stop this car!*


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Since when do you care what other people think? Wave your freak flag and don't change who you are for a select few. #### the haters!



I do not care what other people think. I do care that someone singles me out and asks me to tone it down like I was sitting here having this slutfest all by myself. At this point, I do not care about it at all. It's a moot point. Those that think I'm a vulgar slut can choose to think that way. I'm sorry that my sense of humor is too much for some people.


----------



## sockgirl77

PsyOps said:


> *Do you want me to stop this car!*



 I used that one last night!


----------



## bcp

PsyOps said:


> *Do you want me to stop this car!*



As slow as you drive, I was not even aware that it was moving in the first place...



P.S.
 That did not go over well when I said it to my father some years ago.


----------



## Baja28

MJ said:


>


It was directed at you this time silly!


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> I do not care what other people think. I do care that someone singles me out and asks me to tone it down like I was sitting here having this slutfest all by myself. At this point, I do not care about it at all. It's a moot point. Those that think I'm a vulgar slut can choose to think that way. I'm sorry that my sense of humor is too much for some people.




I'm an enabler.


----------



## PsyOps

bcp said:


> As slow as you drive, I was not even aware that it was moving in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> That did not go over well when I said it to my father some years ago.



I guess it was followed up with "Go pick a switch from that tree; this is going to hurt."


----------



## Baja28

MMDad said:


> or if it is because you don't want to sit at the other end of the table from someone, which is juvenile and petty.


Ok now I call   She has actually sat right next to me, so that can't be it.


----------



## bcp

PsyOps said:


> I guess it was followed up with "Go pick a switch from that tree; this is going to hurt."



right after I peeled my face from the windshield, pretty close..


----------



## MMDad

Baja28 said:


> Ok now I call   She has actually sat right next to me, so that can't be it.



And that's why I asked. I didn't figure her to be the type to do this.


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> Ok now I call   She has actually sat right next to me, so that can't be it.



Paying money to sit next to her doesn't count.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> And that's why I asked. I didn't figure her to be the type to do this.



I bet she is going to let Penn look through her window with binoculars tonight while wearing her sexy lingerie... 

Priorities!


----------



## Baja28

PsyOps said:


> Paying money to sit next to her doesn't count.


I don't think she wanted that known......


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> I bet she is going to let Penn look through her window with binoculars tonight while wearing her sexy lingerie...
> 
> Priorities!



 Throwing fuel on the fire is not productive at this point.
 I personally would like to see the animosity reduced in the thread.


 Cant we all just get along???

 BTW, you do need to come out sometime. I owe you a beer.


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> I don't think she wanted that known......



Well, as long as you're proud of it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Hank

bcp said:


> Throwing fuel on the fire is not productive at this point.
> I personally would like to see the animosity reduced in the thread.



I should post an apology letter. Bad Hank Bad!


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> I should post an apology letter. Bad Hank Bad!



Thats a good start.

 Good Hank, Good..


----------



## Hank

It really all boils down to this.... 


Bitches be crazzzy!


----------



## libertytyranny

Gonna have to bow out  


I had someone to pick up the monster after work but it fell through  i could only be there pretty early and looks like everyone is gonna be "late" arrivers. HAve fun though..I will catch one sometime ..


----------



## gary_webb

bcp said:


> Cant we all just get along???



Reminds me of another great peacemaker.


----------



## Hank

If I was Socky, I would order the mashed potatoes and stick my dick in them just to spite everyone... 

Should I come?


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Since when do you care what other people think?



Exactly.


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Should I come?



That didn't sound right...


----------



## Baja28

libertytyranny said:


> Gonna have to bow out
> 
> 
> I had someone to pick up the monster after work but it fell through  i could only be there pretty early and looks like everyone is gonna be "late" arrivers. HAve fun though..I will catch one sometime ..


----------



## Hank

Baja28 said:


>



steeeeeeeerrrrrrriiiiiiiikkkkkkkeee.......


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> If I was Socky, I would order the mashed potatoes and stick my dick in them just to spite everyone...
> 
> Should I come?



I am somewhat certain that doing this is going to get you burned in more ways that one.


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Look. You have to understand that you are dealing with menopausal chicks. That chit is scarier than your monthly rag session.



I may be menopausal, but I only look 28.  Slotpuppy said so.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> When I mentioned this to my wife, she asked who would be there. When I mentioned you, she said she has wanted to meet you. Now I am just trying to understand why you aren't going - if it's just that something else came up, which is understandable, or if it is because you don't want to sit at the other end of the table from someone, which is juvenile and petty.



And now you're trying to insult me, which won't work.  I have a right to spend my Friday evenings in the company I choose and I don't need your approval or permission.

Just like Socki doesn't need MY approval or permission to come have dinner with you all.


----------



## Hank

bcp said:


> I am somewhat certain that doing this is going to get you burned in more ways that one.



I have done it many times before.... I am a professional.... Just stand back!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> If I was Socki, I would order the mashed potatoes and stick my dick in them just to spite everyone...
> 
> Should I come?



I left it at home. 


YES! OMG YES!


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> I have a right to spend my Friday evenings in the company I choose and I don't need your approval or permission.
> 
> Just like Socki doesn't need MY approval or permission to come have dinner with you all.



Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Misfit

libertytyranny said:


> Gonna have to bow out
> 
> 
> I had someone to pick up the monster after work but it fell through  i could only be there pretty early and looks like everyone is gonna be "late" arrivers. HAve fun though..I will catch one sometime ..




If you want monster can stay in the car with my kids. While we


----------



## Hank

Misfit said:


> If you want monster can stay in the car with my kids. While we



This time, for the love of God.... Crack the ####ing windows, will ya?!?!?!


----------



## Baja28

Misfit said:


> If you want monster can stay in the car with my kids. While we


You coming??


----------



## gary_webb

Misfit said:


> If you want monster can stay in the car with my kids. While we



Finally, someone who thinks like me.


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> Are there different people viewing this than the ones viewing every other slutfest post that I make?





Hank said:


> What a minute! Tone it down online? Is that what your buddy bcp does? (No offense, bcp). You don't think someone reads his posts and are put off about going? I don't ever see you giving him chit.


I requested it be toned down in THIS thread.  A M&G thread.  I see no reason to get bent out of shape for being asked to play nice on this playground.  I laid out what kind of group it is- many of us have - a long time ago.  If someone is surprised at that - Oh well.
Again- I simply asked for our threads in M&G to remain  non-vulgar.  I think as adults everyone should be able to handle a request like that.


----------



## Misfit

Baja28 said:


> You coming??



I can't...we have a new  coming to jam tonight! Maybe someday we'll be able to play the SOMD circuit and you guys can hear us.  



(drinking a lot makes us sound better)


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> Again- I simply asked for our threads in M&G to remain  non-vulgar. .



I think you're asking a lot, hon.... I mean, this is a public forum ya know. Maybe a private forum should be started to suit your needs.... (no offense)


----------



## Baja28

*Updated*

Me
FF
Socki
ICIT
Bann
FH +1 (maybe)
Hollyrock
bcp
MMDad + one of his wives
Psyops
Itsbob + BG

Vince - ?
Lexib - ?

I'm going to call and request a table for 20.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Me
> FF
> Socki
> ICIT
> Bann
> FH +1 (maybe)
> Hollyrock
> bcp
> MMDad + one of his wives
> Psyops
> Itsbob + BG
> 
> Vince - ?
> Lexib - ?
> 
> I'm going to call and request a table for 20.



Did MigTig ever post if she was coming or not?


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Did MigTig ever post if she was coming or not?


Haven't seen her.


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> I think you're asking a lot, hon.... I mean, this is a public forum ya know. Maybe a private forum should be started to suit your needs.... (no offense)



It was a request. Of adults.  To conduct ourselves in a particular manner.   I think it is obvious from the uproar to whom being vulgar is more important.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> I think it is obvious from the uproar to whom being vulgar is more important.



Oh....no doubt!


----------



## Baja28

Reservation made.  Ask for SOMD group.  Told her ppl would start arriving around 5:00.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> I think you're asking a lot, hon.... I mean, this is a public forum ya know.



I don't think Bann was asking a lot at all.  It should be reasonably painless for someone to keep their #### waving out of ONE thread.  Note that we've never had this problem in the past.


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> Reservation made.  Ask for SOMD group.  Told her ppl would start arriving around 5:00.



Im off the hook for working till 5 today, so I can make it by 5:30ish.
 that gives me time to get back to Edgwater to pick the child up from drivers ed by 9:05 so the lady with the pan does not have to go back out again.

 Im just nice like that.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> I don't think Bann was asking a lot at all.  It should be reasonably painless for someone to keep their #### waving out of ONE thread.  Note that we've never had this problem in the past.



Have you read the Grid Iron thread?


----------



## gemma_rae

vraiblonde said:


> I don't think Bann was asking a lot at all.  It should be reasonably painless for someone to keep their *#### waving *out of ONE thread.  Note that we've never had this problem in the past.



What is that?

Rhymes with?


----------



## sockgirl77

gemma_rae said:


> What is that?
> 
> Rhymes with?



Sock.


----------



## MMDad

gemma_rae said:


> What is that?
> 
> Rhymes with?



It's far more effective to just use your imagination.


----------



## gemma_rae

sockgirl77 said:


> Sock.



Oh my.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> I don't think Bann was asking a lot at all.  It should be reasonably painless for someone to keep their #### waving out of ONE thread.  Note that we've never had this problem in the past.



Cruise through this thread..... There is definitely more than one dick waving... :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Cruise through this thread..... There is definitely more than one dick waving... :shrug:



But, it's my fault. I tainted the thread and others followed. I bring out the worst in people.


----------



## frequentflier

Baja28 said:


> Reservation made.  Ask for SOMD group.  Told her ppl would start arriving around 5:00.



What time will you be there?


----------



## gemma_rae

Hank said:


> Cruise through this thread..... There is definitely more than one dick waving... :shrug:



Well then...

:worthless


----------



## Baja28

frequentflier said:


> What time will you be there?


I have a 3:30, 15K mile service on my car in Waldorf.  It took 1.5 hours last time so I'm thinking by 6:00.  Maybe sooner.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> But, it's my fault. I tainted the thread and others followed. I bring out the worst in people.



And to think..... Scallion used to practically rape everyone, yet you are the bad guy!


----------



## Hank

gemma_rae said:


> Well then...
> 
> :worthless






get it?


----------



## sockgirl77

gemma_rae said:


> Well then...
> 
> :worthless



 Don't encourage me!


----------



## vraiblonde

gemma_rae said:


> Rhymes with?



Rot.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Rot.



crotch?


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Rot.



Rhymes with orange.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> And to think..... Scallion used to practically rape everyone, yet you are the bad guy!


What are you talking about?  He never did anything of the sort.

And can I just say?  STFU.  If you're not going, you don't need to be worrying about it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> crotch?



Tw*t, stupid.


----------



## gemma_rae

vraiblonde said:


> Rot.



You sure? There were four *octothorpes* in the post.

See Toxick, I learnt a big word from you.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Tw*t, stupid.


Hey, I just noticed, you can fix your siggy now.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> What are you talking about?  He never did anything of the sort.
> 
> And can I just say?  STFU.  If you're not going, you don't need to be worrying about it.



I am going.... But you will never know, (as you would say) Pussy!


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Tw*t, stupid.



Twit? That doesn't rhyme with rot.


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> And to think..... Scallion used to practically rape everyone, yet you are the bad guy!



Scallion did no such thing.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Scallion did no such thing.



 I've see IS act like a douche on here, but I've never even seen him flirt with a chick on here.


----------



## gemma_rae

MMDad said:


> Twit? That doesn't rhyme with rot.



Rhymes with 2-watt. Like a light bulb.

That reminds me of my Dad. He told Mom if she turned the light out he'd eat it.

Wonder what he meant by that?


----------



## sockgirl77

gemma_rae said:


> Rhymes with 2-watt. Like a light bulb.
> 
> That reminds me of my Dad. He told Mom if she turned the light out he'd eat it.
> 
> Wonder what he meant by that?



Oh your poor ears!


----------



## Hank

gemma_rae said:


> Rhymes with 2-watt. Like a light bulb.
> 
> That reminds me of my Dad. He told Mom if she turned the light out he'd eat it.
> 
> Wonder what he meant by that?



You better keep it clean in this thread


----------



## bcp

gemma_rae said:


> Rhymes with 2-watt. Like a light bulb.
> 
> That reminds me of my Dad. He told Mom if she turned the light out he'd eat it.
> 
> Wonder what he meant by that?



and back into the depths of hell we go... 

 on a serous note.
 to those that dont know me, yet fear wrongful actions from me at a M&G.
 I am married, I know who my wife is and where she lives.
 I do not step out, I will not try to pick you up, take you home or go home with you. I am not interested in these things. 
So, if any of my joking around is the reason for not going, relax.

 (unless you work as a Victoria Secrets Model from their commercials and are unable to resist my old man charm, then all bets could be off..)


----------



## Hank

bcp said:


> Scallion did no such thing.



Bad Hank Bad


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> and back into the depths of hell we go...
> 
> on a serous note.
> to those that dont know me, yet fear wrongful actions from me at a M&G.
> I am married, I know who my wife is and where she lives.
> I do not step out, I will not try to pick you up, take you home or go home with you. I am not interested in these things.
> So, if any of my joking around is the reason for not going, relax.
> 
> (unless you work as a Victoria Secrets Model from their commercials and are unable to resist my old man charm, then all bets could be off..)


I still crack up when I think about the time she asked me & psyops how long we'd been married!!


----------



## gemma_rae

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh your poor ears!



How did you know I have an ear infection? Did you see my FB page?


----------



## Baja28

gemma_rae said:


> How did you know I have an ear infection? Did you see my FB page?


Why don't you come?


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> I still crack up when I think about the time she asked me & psyops how long we'd married!!



 And it didnt even phase her did it. 

 a true classic moment if ever there was one. I think I choked on a french fry when she asked.


----------



## gemma_rae

Hank said:


> You better keep it clean in this thread



You mean green, like using those new fluorescent bulbs?


----------



## gemma_rae

Baja28 said:


> Why don't you come?



I would but my ear infection is pretty painful. It's taking forever to clear up.


----------



## gemma_rae

bcp said:


> and back into the depths of hell we go...



 You've been there before?!?!


----------



## Lexib_

I was going to come.  But a coworker called out so I might be stuck at work.  :/


----------



## sockgirl77

Lexib_ said:


> I was going to come.  But a coworker called out so I might be stuck at work.  :/



And there were going to be single men there too!!!!


----------



## bcp

can we get a new count before 4


----------



## Lexib_

sockgirl77 said:


> And there were going to be single men there too!!!!



 That's usually the way it works....      Knowing my luck It would be someone I already know


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> I still crack up when I think about the time she asked me & psyops how long we'd been married!!



Egad! You had to bring that up.  Vietnam all over again.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> And there were going to be single men there too!!!!


There are giong to be single men there...


bcp said:


> can we get a new count before 4



Same count as my last post I think.  Did Hank say he's coming?


----------



## struggler44

I apologize to any ma'ams that took offense to my posts, I will try and post more better next time


----------



## RPMDAD

sock am a little confused about you posting in here all afternoon about going to the m+g, thought you bailed out way earlier this morning about going to  the movies tonight.

http://forums.somd.com/movies-films/267458-oz.html


----------



## frequentflier

Sorry I missed this m&g. Had many issues to deal with at the store. 
Ready to go home


----------



## sockgirl77

RPMDAD said:


> sock am a little confused about you posting in here all afternoon about going to the m+g, thought you bailed out way earlier this morning about going to  the movies tonight.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/movies-films/267458-oz.html



I'm going to the 915 showing.


----------



## sockgirl77

Tonight was a good night. No lap dances though.


----------



## Baja28

frequentflier said:


> Sorry I missed this m&g. Had many issues to deal with at the store.
> Ready to go home


Heard about your issue. You were missed.  We didn't even let anyone sit in your chair.


----------



## frequentflier

Baja28 said:


> Heard about your issue. You were missed.  We didn't even let anyone sit in your chair.



And I am hungry, dammit


----------



## Baja28

frequentflier said:


> And I am hungry, dammit


I had a .....






















wait for it....



























here it comes............
































a Baja burger! 

And the teriyaki broccoli was


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> I had a .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it comes............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Baja burger!
> 
> And the teriyaki broccoli was



There has to be a word for a cannibal who eats himself.

EDIT: autocannibalism or autosarcophagy


----------



## PsyOps

sockgirl77 said:


> Tonight was a good night. No lap dances though.



And now you know 'psyops'


----------



## BadGirl

My dinner at CIP totally sucked.  (Fish tacos).

Walked across the parking lot to Okada and had sushi there.  Amazing!


----------



## bcp

Sorry I missed it, tell me that guy that pretends to be me didnt show up again.


----------



## frequentflier

So, who all showed up? My count so far is :
PsyOps and one of his wives
MMDad and one of his wives
Baja28
Foxhound & Bann
BadGirl & ItsBob
Socki
BCP (w/o Pan or Skillet)

Did I miss anyone? I am so sorry- I DID miss everyone tonight 

And I am still hungry!


----------



## bcp

frequentflier said:


> So, who all showed up? My count so far is :
> PsyOps and one of his wives
> Baja
> Foxhound & Bann
> BadGirl & ItsBob
> Socki
> BCP (w/o Pan or Skillet)
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I am so sorry- I DID miss everyone tonight



If it means anything, you were missed too.
 I just figured that you came in the door, saw the close proximity you would have been to me, notice Pan Lady wasn't there to keep me in control and you quietly stepped back out in to the parking lot, got in your car and ran like hell... Of course, I could have this wrong too.


----------



## frequentflier

bcp said:


> If it means anything, you were missed too.
> I just figured that you came in the door, saw the close proximity you would have been to me, notice Pan Lady wasn't there to keep me in control and you quietly stepped back out in to the parking lot, got in your car and ran like hell... Of course, I could have this wrong too.



You are wrong. 



I would have come in, seen you alone and would have put a lip lock on you like a hoover on a dirt pile, grabbed your behind like there was no tomorrow and thrust your pelvis into mine; grinding and bumping to your heart's content. I would have gotten you naked; dancing on the tables, shaking your *everything* as much as possible...(at your age, of course)







and then you would wake up and say "WTF?"


----------



## bcp

frequentflier said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have come in, seen you alone and would have put a lip lock on you like a hoover on a dirt pile, grabbed your behind like there was no tomorrow and thrust your pelvis into mine; grinding and bumping to your heart's content. I would have gotten you naked; dancing on the tables, shaking your *everything* as much as possible...(at your age, of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you would wake up and say "WTF?"


Ok, Having this thought of you as so proper, this just made me bust out laughing. 
 Hope everything is going ok with you. Will bring the wife and our designated driver next time.. (feel free to express yourself how you wish.) 
 Just remember how shy I am.


----------



## frequentflier

bcp said:


> Ok, Having this thought of you as so proper, this just made me bust out laughing.
> Hope everything is going ok with you. Will bring the wife and our designated driver next time.. (feel free to express yourself how you wish.)
> Just remember how shy I am.



Me- proper- really?  Hmmm, do you have pictures you plan on blackmailing me with?


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> Me- proper- really?  Hmmm, do you have pictures you plan on blackmailing me with?



bring 'em on. 

:worthless


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> My dinner at CIP totally sucked.  (Fish tacos).
> 
> Walked across the parking lot to Okada and had sushi there.  Amazing!



I love Okada sushi.  

Im_Me and I and a couple of friends went to Union Jack's in Annapolis - British pub.  It was incredible!  We had a banger and smoked chicken roll appetizer,  probably the best chicken tenders I've ever had in my life (they were actual fried chicken breast, all juicy and crispy and yummy), and for dinner I had a smoked tri-tip steak sandwich with shoestring fries that I ended up splitting because it was huge.

Then we went to West (a bar close to downtown) for about 5 seconds, and walked down the street to Crush, which is a corner wine bar, where we capped off our night.

So while I missed you guys, I did not miss CIP.


----------



## Bann

BadGirl said:


> My dinner at CIP totally sucked.  (Fish tacos).
> 
> Walked across the parking lot to Okada and had sushi there.  Amazing!


  Sorry those were so ick.   Since I am doing the Atkins super low carb thing for 2 wks I had the buffalo wings & veggie of the day, which was a green bean, tomato & mushroom medley.  Those were all very good.  I think the service last night was under par.  But as always, the company was good!  I think everyone had a good time and it was nice to meet you, Socki.  


frequentflier said:


> So, who all showed up? My count so far is :
> PsyOps and one of his wives
> MMDad and one of his wives
> Baja28
> Foxhound & Bann
> BadGirl & ItsBob
> Socki
> BCP (w/o Pan or Skillet)
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I am so sorry- I DID miss everyone tonight
> 
> And I am still hungry!


  Missed seeing & talking to you - sorry about your recall nightmare.


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> Sorry those were so ick.   Since I am doing the Atkins super low carb thing for 2 wks I had the buffalo wings & veggie of the day, which was a green bean, tomato & mushroom medley.  Those were all very good. * I think the service last night was under par. * But as always, the company was good!  I think everyone had a good time and it was nice to meet you, Socki.
> 
> Missed seeing & talking to you - sorry about your recall nightmare.


Yes it was horrible.


----------



## Bann

I forgot to add that it was nice meeting MMDad's wife, Cakelady, too!   I was posting from my cell and multi-tasking.  

AND, might I just say that after all the hooplah in the tread yesterday, the evening went as  it usually does.  We all shared laughs, food & everyone had a good time.   

Can I also say, to her credit, Socki did come out to join us.  I think she may have been somewhat uncomfortable at first, but she made the rounds and introduced herself to all of us.  I think she had a good time overall, as well, which is what we hope everyone will have when they come out to a M & G.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


> I forgot to add that it was nice meeting MMDad's wife, Cakelady, too!   I was posting from my cell and multi-tasking.
> 
> AND, might I just say that after all the hooplah in the tread yesterday, the evening went as  it usually does.  We all shared laughs, food & everyone had a good time.
> 
> Can I also say, to her credit, Socki did come out to join us.  I think she may have been somewhat uncomfortable at first, but she made the rounds and introduced herself to all of us.  I think she had a good time overall, as well, which is what we hope everyone will have when they come out to a M & G.



I had a good time. It was nice meeting everyone.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> I had a good time. It was nice meeting everyone.



Will have to catch up w u later... sorry

Had some domestic diva duties to do and finish up.


----------



## frequentflier

sockgirl77 said:


> I had a good time. It was nice meeting everyone.



Sorry I missed it- would have been nice to see you again!


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> Will have to catch up w u later... sorry
> 
> Had some domestic diva duties to do and finish up.



Now that yours are done- want to do some of mine?!









didn't think so


----------



## PsyOps

Oh, and MMDad...............


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Now that yours are done- want to do some of mine?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think so




You are going to be to busy .....


----------



## skilletGirl

I feel like these could be more interesting now that I'm on here too


----------



## vraiblonde

skilletGirl said:


> I feel like these could be more interesting now that I'm on here too



I think M&Gs are more interesting when you're there because you get dessert, then I can snitch a bite of it.


----------



## bcp

We should try to pick somewhere that the SG can go and feel at home, maybe one of those McDonalds that have the play ground? or a Chucky Cheese?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> We should try to pick somewhere that the SG can go and feel at home, maybe one of those McDonalds that have the play ground? or a Chucky Cheese?



So my kid can eat a condom?


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> So my kid can eat a condom?



What are you trying to teach your kid?


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> So my kid can eat a condom?


Did he mean "sockgirl" or "Skilletgirl" ?


----------



## Lexib_

bcp said:


> Sorry I missed it, tell me that guy that pretends to be me didnt show up again.



Hopefully I can make it sometime.   My schedule is so screwy right now.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Did he mean "sockgirl" or "Skilletgirl" ?



Oops.


----------



## skilletGirl

sockgirl77 said:


> So my kid can eat a condom?



I mean..generally kids don't eat those...most likely indigestible


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> Did he mean "sockgirl" or "Skilletgirl" ?



All-the-more reason to stop using text talk on here.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> I think M&Gs are more interesting when you're there because you get dessert, then I can snitch a bite of it.



We were begging everyone to have some of our desert but they all pretended they were dieting. You could have had a bunch of chocolate nachos - we couldn't finish them.


----------



## Bann

MMDad said:


> We were begging everyone to have some of our desert but they all pretended they were dieting. You could have had a bunch of chocolate nachos - we couldn't finish them.



Low carbing is not really dieting to me.  I ate a ton of food that night, just not carbs.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> We were begging everyone to have some of our desert but they all pretended they were dieting. You could have had a bunch of chocolate nachos - we couldn't finish them.



Lol! I am dieting! Down 7 pounds in a week! I'd love for it to be 10, but I'm not in my 20s anymore!


----------



## skilletGirl

Bann said:


> Low carbing is not really dieting to me.  I ate a ton of food that night, just not carbs.



I'm on a diet too. I call it, ALL CARBS ALL DAY. It's rather enjoyable.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Baja28 said:


> I had a .....
> 
> 
> a Baja burger!
> 
> And the *teriyaki broccoli *was


I LOVE their Teriyaki Broccoli.  It is divine 


BadGirl said:


> My dinner at CIP totally sucked.  (Fish tacos).
> 
> Walked across the parking lot to Okada and had sushi there.  Amazing!



Oh no!  What was wrong w/ it?  Big B & I both had that and thought it was excellent.


----------



## bcp

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh no!  What was wrong w/ it?  Big B & I both had that and thought it was excellent.



Soon as she said fish, I understood what was wrong with it.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh no!  What was wrong w/ it?  Big B & I both had that and thought it was excellent.


I'm pissed. Their menu SUCKS! I've only ever gotten 2 things from there that I loved. The first was the burger with the crabmeat on it. That went off of the menu last year. My absolute favorite has been the spinach and crabmeat dip. That went off the menu a few weeks ago. I asked the waitress what they had on the menu that had crab in it and her answer...nothing. Now, I did not think the waitress was horrible like others have said. In fact, I feel sorry for her because I tossed out a smartass remark about this being St. Mary's County and they are not offering any crab dishes. I just think that the restaurant is going through changes and putting out a cheesy temporary menu is pathetic when you're a chain that makes that damn money. Up until last Friday, CIP has been one of my favorite restaurants. My daughters are going to be so upset when they find out that their favorite appetizer isn't on the menu anymore.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Soon as she said fish, I understood what was wrong with it.



I've had fish tacos elsewhere and loved them. My friend gets the fish tacos at CIP on a regular basis and says that they are great. :shrug:


----------



## JeJeTe

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm pissed. Their menu SUCKS! I've only ever gotten 2 things from there that I loved. The first was the burger with the crabmeat on it. That went off of the menu last year. My absolute favorite has been the spinach and crabmeat dip. That went off the menu a few weeks ago. I asked the waitress what they had on the menu that had crab in it and her answer...nothing. Now, I did not think the waitress was horrible like others have said. In fact, I feel sorry for her because I tossed out a smartass remark about this being St. Mary's County and they are not offering any crab dishes. I just think that the restaurant is going through changes and putting out a cheesy temporary menu is pathetic when you're a chain that makes that damn money. Up until last Friday, CIP has been one of my favorite restaurants. My daughters are going to be so upset when they find out that their favorite appetizer isn't on the menu anymore.



I've never had a good meal there.  It's always been kind of eh to me.


----------



## sockgirl77

JeJeTe said:


> I've never had a good meal there.  It's always been kind of eh to me.



I can honestly say that this is the first time that I've ever been disappointed there.


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> I've had fish tacos elsewhere and loved them. My friend gets the fish tacos at CIP on a regular basis and says that they are great. :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


>



Would you rather a pink taco?


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm pissed. Their menu SUCKS! I've only ever gotten 2 things from there that I loved. The first was the burger with the crabmeat on it. That went off of the menu last year. My absolute favorite has been the spinach and crabmeat dip. That went off the menu a few weeks ago. I asked the waitress what they had on the menu that had crab in it and her answer...nothing. Now, I did not think the waitress was horrible like others have said. In fact, I feel sorry for her because I tossed out a smartass remark about this being St. Mary's County and they are not offering any crab dishes. I just think that the restaurant is going through changes and putting out a cheesy temporary menu is pathetic when you're a chain that makes that damn money. Up until last Friday, CIP has been one of my favorite restaurants. My daughters are going to be so upset when they find out that their favorite appetizer isn't on the menu anymore.



We thought the same thing about the menu.  I asked the waitress and she said that they had just been bought out by a new company (Fuddruckers) so their food distributor changed causing the menu to get an overhaul.  

I usually get the wings & broccoli when I go there, which they still had and were fantastic as usual.   I did get the AYCE fish & Chips and it was great.  Super crispy yet the fish was nice and moist.

If it were really that bad send them a comment on their website.  I had an issue & did that & was sent $20 in gift cards.


----------



## ICit

...

hope to see some of you all soon.....  


Tiki Opening is right around the corner.....  Looks like I will have the shaggin wagon for the drunks.....


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> ...
> 
> hope to see some of you all soon.....
> 
> 
> Tiki Opening is right around the corner.....  Looks like I will have the shaggin wagon for the drunks.....



You'll never ever ever catch me at the Tiki opening.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> You'll never ever ever catch me at the Tiki opening.



I doubt that the Tiki and I will ever become acquainted


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> You'll never ever ever catch me at the Tiki opening.



I have a blast ....  I will NEVER drink again on opening night!!! 

I will always make sure my friends get home safe!!  


(to many effing loser drunks that think they are better than everyone...and still try to drive home......  I LOVE it when drunk drivers get what they deserve!!!)


----------

